

I was on HN front page for 3 hours, here's some stats... - wgx
http://willgrant.org/hn-traffic-stats-summary

======
wgx
If you're interested in any other numbers, I'll pull them out of GA.

~~~
xorglorb
Any chance of a visitors over time graph? It would be interesting to see the
traffic distribution over time.

~~~
wgx
Sure: <http://twitpic.com/6luztf/full>

Times are UK time.

~~~
xorglorb
Thanks.

------
benjamind
Interesting. I have often wondered about the peak traffic and post churn times
on HN. The 9am period you hit would logically be a fairly low traffic time
given that the bulk of HN readers are US based (I am assuming here, correct me
if I am wrong).

